# Brew Demonstrations?



## pk.sax (11/9/10)

Wondering if any brewing demonstrations are scheduled for the September club meeting...

If not, any Brewers up for showing grain brewing ropes around the eastern/SE suburb areas/Closer to city? 3v, BIAB/newbie friendly?? (See, I'm gettig some of the darn acronyms now) Really interested in BIAB.

I'll bring along a few bottles of my first K&K so we have a good excuse to drink something better to drown the taste. If somebody is already planning one plz let me know, would be great to see one done first hand, I'll make sure to slow you down and ask too many unnecessary questions until mollified by spirit or knowledge :chug:


FOOL


----------



## haysie (11/9/10)

Cant help with a demo of BIAB, i did do it, so I can answer your questions to a spot..
I am not far away and brew on a very simple 3v system, most of my beers are ok. My friend Arthur brews on a herms and his beers are shit all the time.

Drop me a pm if you would like to come for a brew day with one or both of us one day!

tipping when Arthur reads this, he`ll poison me...






with more beer


----------



## pk.sax (11/9/10)

thats cool. Actually, I am yet to find out what a cold/hot break is  Need to google more.. IK.. just life being busy, more looking forward to seeing it all done in real time than anything else. Will PM, I'll try n catch my friend along who might be interested too. thnx in advance.

PS: Berwick.. fook... no chance of catching Public Transport for drink happy ppl :S Oh well, might learn something by staying sober.


> tipping when Arthur reads this, he`ll poison me, the belt me.



lol


----------



## razz (11/9/10)

haysie said:


> Cant help with a demo of BIAB, i did do it, so I can answer your questions to a spot..
> I am not far away and brew on a very simple 3v system, most of my beers are ok. My friend Arthur brews on a herms and his beers are shit all the time.
> 
> Drop me a pm if you would like to come for a brew day with one or both of us one day!
> ...


Which one of Arthur's beers do you think is shit Haysie?
Beer 1 or beer 2?


----------



## haysie (11/9/10)

:lol:


----------



## brendo (11/9/10)

I am in Croydon if that is better - not sure when I will be brewing next.


----------



## fcmcg (12/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> Wondering if any brewing demonstrations are scheduled for the September club meeting...
> 
> If not, any Brewers up for showing grain brewing ropes around the eastern/SE suburb areas/Closer to city? 3v, BIAB/newbie friendly?? (See, I'm gettig some of the darn acronyms now) Really interested in BIAB.
> 
> ...


Mate , i know its a bit of a drive...but...
Next Sunday , September 19th...
Wesgate Brewers Big Brew Day....
See AnAG brew on Black Betty...our club brewery...
See a kit brew...
Try some AG beers...
Free Sausage Sizzle..
10 am start time...
Kit brew 1.30
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## pb unleaded (12/9/10)

haysie said:


> My friend Arthur brews on a herms and his beers are shit all the time.
> 
> tipping when Arthur reads this, he`ll poison me...
> with more beer


 :icon_offtopic: 
I don't believe you said that, yet you drink my beers all the time.
I will have to poisen you with a dedicated "shit" beer. :angry:


----------



## Golani51 (12/9/10)

Count me in guys. I cannot make the Saturday demos at G&G so this is a true treasure.

What is expected of me? I do not have any beers (apart from a stout- not brilliant!) ready as my latest batch will be bottled next Sat night. Do the attendees usually bring some of their stash to the demos? Do I bring something else? A sixer of something nice?

Thanks,

Reuven







fergthebrewer said:


> Mate , i know its a bit of a drive...but...
> Next Sunday , September 19th...
> Wesgate Brewers Big Brew Day....
> See AnAG brew on Black Betty...our club brewery...
> ...


----------



## pk.sax (12/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> Count me in guys. I cannot make the Saturday demos at G&G so this is a true treasure.
> 
> What is expected of me? I do not have any beers (apart from a stout- not brilliant!) ready as my latest batch will be bottled next Sat night. Do the attendees usually bring some of their stash to the demos? Do I bring something else? A sixer of something nice?
> 
> ...


See, I don't even need to call u about these things! Say beer and you wake out of ur coma.

I'd like to go to all the offers  but yeah, sounds like westgate hav a set date we can go to. Nice. Where is the club brewery mate? Don't worry about the drive, Reuven needs the exercise


----------



## fcmcg (13/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> Count me in guys. I cannot make the Saturday demos at G&G so this is a true treasure.
> 
> What is expected of me? I do not have any beers (apart from a stout- not brilliant!) ready as my latest batch will be bottled next Sat night. Do the attendees usually bring some of their stash to the demos? Do I bring something else? A sixer of something nice?
> 
> ...


Reuven,
What is expected of you ? Well...come along...like most homebrewers , i'm sure your of inquisitive mind , like a beer and a chat...
Bring your stout along...we have 3 bjcp judges ( as well as the rest of the rabble lol ) who can give you some feedback , if you want it.....
Yes , attendees always ( well mostly ) bring some beer along...we are a brew club !
Something else ? Well we're doing a free sausage sizzle THIS SUNDAY , but usually its BYO everything ( bbq food , salads , plate , cutlery )We only have beer glasses....
You may bring a sixer of something nice , if you feel like it...been somewhere interesting ? got something new to share ? Bring that !
Nothing else to add , guess except may a link to the map to the Naval Association hall in Footscray ?
map

Otherwise , the grain brew starts about 10am and the kit brew about 1.30....


----------



## fcmcg (13/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> I'd like to go to all the offers  but yeah, sounds like westgate hav a set date we can go to. Nice. Where is the club brewery mate? Don't worry about the drive, Reuven needs the exercise


 Practicalfool....
This is where we will be on Sunday !
10 AM Start 
19th September 2010 
Naval Association Hall 
Graham Rd 
West Footscray 

Cheers
Ferg


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Reuven,
> What is expected of you ? Well...come along...like most homebrewers , i'm sure your of inquisitive mind , like a beer and a chat...
> Bring your stout along...we have 3 bjcp judges ( as well as the rest of the rabble lol ) who can give you some feedback , if you want it.....
> Yes , attendees always ( well mostly ) bring some beer along...we are a brew club !
> ...




Hey Ferg,

Do you think someone would be game to try my kit brew that's NQR for some feedback?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/9/10)

practical fool, I was talking to Chris Taylor at the last Melbourne Brewers meeting and he was considering running a brew day for beginners on a 3v system (think it was boronianewbrewer that was interested at the time); might be worth having a chat with him...


----------



## HoppingMad (13/9/10)

Shame you guys missed the Melbourne Brewer Demo/Monster Brew a month back at Pete's Warehouse. Five rigs and a BIAB were going full steam.
Then Grain & Grape have just had a demo too. Where have you boys been?  

Jokes aside Chris Taylor is one of the most talented guys you'll find with plenty of brew gongs to prove it - so if he's doing a demo that's a great place to start. His set-up uses an esky mash tun - but regardless of your middle vessel the principles are the same. 

From memory Chris does one to two demos a year for new interested Melbourne Brewers. If you don't get across to him take up Brendo on his offer - an awesome setup he has (with a pump h34r: ), and plenty of good knowledge.

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/9/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Jokes aside Chris Taylor is one of the most talented guys you'll find with plenty of brew gongs to prove it - so if he's doing a demo that's a great place to start. His set-up uses an esky mash tun - but regardless of your middle vessel the principles are the same.



+1

I was lucky enough to crack at a bottle of Chris's Russian Imperial Stout a couple of nights ago and it was a near religious experience; he is well worth learning from.


----------



## pk.sax (13/9/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Shame you guys missed the Melbourne Brewer Demo/Monster Brew a month back at Pete's Warehouse. Five rigs and a BIAB were going full steam.


We're both gonna turn up at the westgate brew day this weekend and then we (I definitely) WILL turn up at the melbourne brewers meeting end of this month... I'll remember to ask around for Chris and Brendo and see if we can hop into a session 


HoppingMad said:


> Where have you boys been?


drinking! where else


----------



## Golani51 (14/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> See, I don't even need to call u about these things! Say beer and you wake out of ur coma.
> 
> I'd like to go to all the offers  but yeah, sounds like westgate hav a set date we can go to. Nice. Where is the club brewery mate? Don't worry about the drive, Reuven needs the exercise



Practicalfool...if you would give up that vegie crap and toss back a nice steak and stout once in a while then maybe you wouldn't be mistaken for a straw.....plus it is all genetic......I couldn't possibly be so stout myself because of liquid carbs...could I?


----------



## Golani51 (14/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Reuven,
> What is expected of you ? Well...come along...like most homebrewers , i'm sure your of inquisitive mind , like a beer and a chat...
> Bring your stout along...we have 3 bjcp judges ( as well as the rest of the rabble lol ) who can give you some feedback , if you want it.....
> Yes , attendees always ( well mostly ) bring some beer along...we are a brew club !
> ...



I will definitely be there...and I'll bring PracticalFool along as well. It should read "PracticallyAFool" but it confused him way too much. The stout is really not judgeworthy (not to my taste) but I'll find something to bring.I am more into Chocolate or Oatmeal when it comes to stouts. American style excessively hoppy beers (Is hops snuff available anywhere??) are the go....my ambition.

I appreciate the help you are all giving. The Wellermann presentation was very interesting, and the demos. Great bunch of guys.
BTW do you ever have fem brewers? Haven't come across any yet.

Many thanks,

Reuven


----------



## fcmcg (14/9/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Hey Ferg,
> 
> Do you think someone would be game to try my kit brew that's NQR for some feedback?


Of course mate... Another advantage of a brew club.. Feedback !!!


----------



## fcmcg (14/9/10)

Golani51 said:


> I will definitely be there...and I'll bring PracticalFool along as well. It should read "PracticallyAFool" but it confused him way too much. The stout is really not judgeworthy (not to my taste) but I'll find something to bring.I am more into Chocolate or Oatmeal when it comes to stouts. American style excessively hoppy beers (Is hops snuff available anywhere??) are the go....my ambition.
> 
> I appreciate the help you are all giving. The Wellermann presentation was very interesting, and the demos. Great bunch of guys.
> BTW do you ever have fem brewers? Haven't come across any yet.
> ...


Westgate don't have any female brewers ... Wonderwoman is a member of bayside and I don't know if Melb brewers has any female brewers...we do have a few wives come to meetings though ,so it's not a boys club !


----------



## Leigh (15/9/10)

practicalfool said:


> Wondering if any brewing demonstrations are scheduled for the September club meeting...
> 
> If not, any Brewers up for showing grain brewing ropes around the eastern/SE suburb areas/Closer to city? 3v, BIAB/newbie friendly?? (See, I'm gettig some of the darn acronyms now) Really interested in BIAB.
> 
> ...


If you are doing nothing Grand Final Day (25th) I'm having a brew day in Upper Beaconsfield. Details here. 

You are quite welcome to come along.


----------



## Golani51 (15/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Westgate don't have any female brewers ... Wonderwoman is a member of bayside and I don't know if Melb brewers has any female brewers...we do have a few wives come to meetings though ,so it's not a boys club !




I am not hunting, but was just curious (Wifey wouldn't appreciate it!). I am sure PracticallyAFool would mind it though. Perhaps for his benefit, we can set up a Homebrewer Singles website.


----------

